# Getting Sick, What should I do?!?



## tomeeskeburbs (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, Its the middle of racing season for me and I am deap into training. And what do you know I feel like I am getting sick :/. I need to do everything I can to stay healthy and not let this sickness take over. I have already been sick twice this season ( I know, my immune system sucks). Any ways that is why I am here, I need to boost my imune system fast and avoid letting this sickness get worse. What foods/diet should I be eating and should I be going to school or training when I am right on the edge of sickness? 

Please Help!


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

tomeeskeburbs said:


> Hey everyone, Its the middle of racing season for me and I am deap into training. And what do you know I feel like I am getting sick :/. I need to do everything I can to stay healthy and not let this sickness take over. I have already been sick twice this season ( I know, my immune system sucks). Any ways that is why I am here, I need to boost my imune system fast and avoid letting this sickness get worse. What foods/diet should I be eating and should I be going to school or training when I am right on the edge of sickness?
> 
> Please Help!


I used to get sick every year and it would hang on for a month or more. Vegetarian over 12 years and now going vegan. Never get sick anymore. Can't remember the last time I got sick. Many other vegetarians and vegans report the same results. Your immune system is a result of your diet.


----------



## 5power (Jul 26, 2010)

You are what you eat... You don't have to go full bore Vegan but try to add more greens and fruits to your existing meals stay away from the sugar. Get some extra sleep and rest. I just pounded some Broccoli with tons of cilantro mix with 2 avocados. I also made a habit of drinking beet juice every other day. Its sucks hope you get better soon.


----------



## Kshawn (Jul 22, 2012)

Man up, get sick and tough it out.  jk. Hand sanitizer is your best friend. Also, don't be afraid to take some rest days. Your body can only handle so much.


----------



## tomeeskeburbs (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I am just getting better after a month of on and off sickness. I have improved my diet imensly, I am actually trying a gluten free thing and I have had alot more energy and have been limited to the junk I eat. Hopefully this is the end of this streak of sicknes and Ill be on hte trails soon! I plan to wash my hands more often and keep eating healthy as this sucks being sick!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Wash your hands often, and don't put your hands around your nose or mouth unless you just washed them. Try to avoid being close to a lot of other people, especially indoors.

The only advantage of getting older -- your immune system gets smarter


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

cold-eze.. As soon as i start to feel something come on i start hammering those things.. Its the zinc in them that helps you.. If you do end up getting the cold-- you will be over it way faster... Zicam is the same idea.. I know when its cold season-- ill suck on a few of those each day just to keep me sharp-- i cant remember the last time i got sick-- its been a few years..


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

I read something a few years ago about keeping Onions! yup! ONIONS! in your house heck even put one in your car and in your work place. we have one in every room and we don't get sick. also If I'm around somebody that is sick I do what SB Trails said.


----------



## sup3rman27 (Jun 22, 2009)

Go to your local whatever store and get some vitamin C tablets, and take a sh!+load. Maybe a tablet every hour for as long as you're awake, and drink lots of water. Vitamin C is great for the immune system and is one of the few substances that you can't overdose in. I started taking large amounts of vitamin C when I had a cold and I (unfortunately) was healthy enough to go back to work in a few days.


----------



## Caymanstef (Aug 20, 2013)

hi my name is Stephane im 46, i use to get sick Alot ,lost a lot of weight 170 and drop to 140...for a 6,1 foot .my doctor did some biopsy and blod test and put me on a gluten free diet, now i'm 160 and getting back into shape , good luck


----------



## bixby (Jul 27, 2013)

I take 3,000 mgs of vitamin c daily, if I'm getting sick I add those emergen c packs to my water on top of the regular vitamin c. I also take general vitamins daily. I swear vitamin c helps boost immune system. Also drinking tea helps , in particular herbal non caffeinated.


----------



## bixby (Jul 27, 2013)

If you have a weak immune system you should be taking vitamin c supps daily


----------



## LewisBLK (Aug 17, 2013)

I take vitamins every day. But sitting beside this guy who was caughing like crazy at a performance my girl took me to got me sick. 
Now I have not been on the bike or trainer for three days. 
At 44 I watch my diet. 
Trying everything under the sun to help me resolve this. Advice is stay away from big crowds durning peak racing season.


----------

